# Looking for factory/warehouse building o scale



## cbishop (Nov 26, 2018)

Hello,
Man i have been searching everywhere for an o scale factory building. Only one could find is woodland scenics for 175.00, not wanting to spend that. Any suggestions or places i could find something? 
Thank you!


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

There are plenty of factories out there, but built up structures aren’t cheap. Are you looking for a kit? Even those can cost a few bucks for something big like a factory.

Check Menards for built ups at a reasonable price. Also, Ameritown for kits or built ups if you don’t mind some tedious painting. And you can get that Woodland Scenics Door factory for less if you look around.


----------



## cbishop (Nov 26, 2018)

Yes i am thinking a kit but if i can find a built up for reasonable price. 

Perfect! Thank you!


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

cbishop said:


> Hello,
> Man i have been searching everywhere for an o scale factory building. Only one could find is woodland scenics for 175.00, not wanting to spend that. Any suggestions or places i could find something?
> Thank you!


cbishop;

Have you looked at Design Preservation Models? They make lots of excellent models of brick buildings, including a warehouse and furniture factory in HO and N scales. They may have them in O-scale too. Their structure kits are easy to build and reasonably priced. A lot less than $175.00! scratchbuilding would be another option. The large brick station shown below was made by kitbashing parts from two different DPM kits and scratchbuilding the rest from styrene and Holgate reynolds brick sheet. 

Traction Fan


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

cbishop said:


> Hello,
> Man i have been searching everywhere for an o scale factory building. Only one could find is woodland scenics for 175.00, not wanting to spend that. Any suggestions or places i could find something?
> Thank you!



cbishop; 

I just followed my own suggestion to you and googled "Design Preservation Models in O-scale". Yes, they do have a factory, and a warehouse, about $18.95 ea. Beats paying the bandits at Woodland Scenics $175.00


----------



## cbishop (Nov 26, 2018)

What did you click on? I cannot find it when i google it...


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

What are you looking for? I have an old (I think) Korber building. It's a built-up kit from years ago. Presents nice on layout. 9"WX11"LX7"T. Just a shell. no lights. It's listed in the 4 sale forum.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

cbishop said:


> What did you click on? I cannot find it when i google it...


cbishop;

I went to google, and just typed in "Design Preservation Models." They showed a menu of models in various scales and I clicked on Design Preservation Models o scale. I then scrolled down through quite a few different building kits and saw one was a factory and another was a warehouse.

Traction Fan


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

traction fan said:


> cbishop;
> 
> I just followed my own suggestion to you and googled "Design Preservation Models in O-scale". Yes, they do have a factory, and a warehouse, about $18.95 ea. Beats paying the bandits at Woodland Scenics $175.00


DPM is a Woodland Scenics brand. It looks like the OP was looking at WS "Built and Ready" structures, which are assembled and detailed at the factory. Those ae always going to be expensive. 

Kits can be had for much less.


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

cbishop said:


> Hello,
> Man i have been searching everywhere for an o scale factory building. Only one could find is woodland scenics for 175.00, not wanting to spend that. Any suggestions or places i could find something?
> Thank you!


I see on another thread that you are planning ground cover for the factory site. So did you decide on a factory structure?


----------



## cbishop (Nov 26, 2018)

Lehigh74 said:


> I see on another thread that you are planning ground cover for the factory site. So did you decide on a factory structure?


Yes,
Ill send pictures. I found a kit to assemble and used some misc pieces i had. I also got a 1906 pville factory that im painting and weathering to use. Hopefully all turns out.


----------



## Ridgelyman (Dec 13, 2020)

Plasticville , make your own sign and place it over their logo then spray the whole factory with Krylon matte finish.


----------

